# Members new perk, Tables in Wonderland and enjoy 20% off at 99 Restaurants



## Samaya

Not sure when this was added to the MEMBERSHIP PERKS & SPECIAL OFFERS web pages.

Now able to purchase a Tables in Wonderland (TIW) annual Membership for $100 which gives a 20% discount on food and drinks at various restaurants, discount is valid for a party of up to 10 Guests. 

Here's the info posted on the Members web site.

*
Join Tables in Wonderland and enjoy 20% off at 99 Restaurants
Members, now you can savor the flavors of the Disney restaurants you love - and save big too! For just $100, each Tables in Wonderland membership allows the cardholder and up to 9 guests (on the same bill and paid by the membership holder) to receive a 20% discount on food and beverages - including alcohol - at 99 participating Walt Disney World Resort and Theme Park restaurants, including Signature and Character Dining. You'll also receive invitations to culinary experiences ranging from winemaker dinners to exclusive special events. Important details apply, so click here for more information. When you are ready to purchase your membership, visit any Theme Park or Downtown Disney Area Guest Relations location.*


----------



## DisFanJen

It's nice that you can get this as a DVC member but most of us are also AP holders as we get the AP cheaper and then you can get the TiW card for being an AP holder.

For cheaper than the DVC rate too.


----------



## k3chantal

I think this is fabulous.  It isn't worth it for us to buy an annual pass (since we live in CA and only go to DW every few years)  But as a DVC member I am thrilled this is a perk.  One that I will actual use as soon as I get to DW in 28 days!


----------



## Princess_Melanie

I like the addition of this perk.  Usually when we know we can do 2 trips within the 12 months we'll pick up the discounts APs, and then we get the TiW card as it does work out good savings for us.  But this is a good option when we can get a good deal on 2 or 3 week park tickets in the UK and are not sure about future vacation plans - it means we can still pick up the TiW card without having APs


----------



## Linda67

Do AP holders get TiW for $75 instead of the $100 a DVC member pays?


----------



## dvc deernut

Linda67 said:


> Do AP holders get TiW for $75 instead of the $100 a DVC member pays?



*We are both DVC members and have annual pass. I buy my Tables in Wonderland thru AP. It is only $75. Well worth the $75 or even the $100 thru DVC. When 6 of us dined in one day alone our meals came to over $400 between BOMA and CRYSTAL PALACE. ON $400 we saved $80 in one day!!!!*


----------



## Linda67

dvc deernut said:


> *We are both DVC members and have annual pass. I buy my Tables in Wonderland thru AP. It is only $75. Well worth the $75 or even the $100 thru DVC. When 6 of us dined in one day alone our meals came to over $400 between BOMA and CRYSTAL PALACE. ON $400 we saved $80 in one day!!!!*



Thanks for the info


----------



## SaratogaMama

Excellent!! Will be adding this on )


----------



## Lisa x

New DVC owner......never stayed onsite!

Will definitely be getting this in 2 weeks time thanks to the advice of the UK DVC-ers!  

Think it will be more than worth it for us on alcohol alone


----------



## Mosleymouse

Hi Lisa, We were thinking of adding the TIW card when we go in Sept. and I would be interested in whether you think it was worth it for you and whether it was a lot of aggro having to show all the ID every time you paid for dinner. If you remember would you mind posting your experiences of using the card when you get back home. Much appreciated and have a great time. Welcome to DVC by the way!!


----------



## Elise79

We have had TIW for a few years - its so easy. We usually charge everything to our KTTW so they don't ask for extra ID most times. 

You will need photo ID and your DVC card if you are buying as a DVC member otherwise AP and ID.

We love it!


----------



## OKW Lover

For a 20% discount I can live with having to show my ID occasionally.  Actually we've found that we almost never have to show ID, especially if we're doing a room charge.


----------



## k3chantal

Mosleymouse said:


> Hi Lisa, We were thinking of adding the TIW card when we go in Sept. and I would be interested in whether you think it was worth it for you and whether it was a lot of aggro having to show all the ID every time you paid for dinner. If you remember would you mind posting your experiences of using the card when you get back home. Much appreciated and have a great time. Welcome to DVC by the way!!



I agree; super easy and we were never asked to show our id; perhaps because we used our KTTW card.


----------



## brertoad

The Tables in Wonderland card has paid for it self many times over for us.  The number of times we have used the valet parking comp alone paid for the card multiple times.  Plus during busy seasons they won't let you self park at Boarkwalk, Beach Club, and Yacht Club, often times telling you to park at DTD and take a bus to the resort, but with the TiW card you valet park and bring a receipt for food or drink for that hotel and they comp the parking fee.  It's worth it to tip the valet and get the convenience (like on hot days, rainy days) and VIP treatment.  They usually don't ask to see your ID.  The only inconvenience (if any) is that they need a manager to verify the discount and print out the adjusted receipt. Usually not a problem unless you are at one of the small lounges or bars and they have to call someone to come down there, even then, it's not a big deal.  AND there is no discount on the most major holidays, like 5 or 6 days blocked out.


----------



## Disneymad

We've used the TiW card for a few years now - never been asked once for ID though ofc we are usually room charging it too so has my name on that. Perhaps a higher chance of getting ID'd if you asked to pay in cash though.


----------



## GAN

I checked the DVC website to see if I could buy the TIW card in advance, but I couldn't find anything.  So the only way to get it is to stop at Guest Services at the parks or DTD?  We're staying at BWV so I'm hoping we can pick-up at the International Gateway Entrance.  Can anyone confirm?  Thanks.


----------



## iwannbindisnee

GAN said:


> I checked the DVC website to see if I could buy the TIW card in advance, but I couldn't find anything.  So the only way to get it is to stop at Guest Services at the parks or DTD?  We're staying at BWV so I'm hoping we can pick-up at the International Gateway Entrance.  Can anyone confirm?  Thanks.



Yes I did this in May when we visited...Got my TIW card at INt'l gateway.  Have fun! Debbie


----------



## GAN

iwannbindisnee said:
			
		

> Yes I did this in May when we visited...Got my TIW card at INt'l gateway.  Have fun! Debbie



Thank you Debbie -that's what I was hoping for. Trip is 2-weeks away now, we're getting excited!


----------

